

Ask: DropBox or Google Drive for startups? - hoag

Now that Gdrive and DB have both been around for a while, I'm wondering:<p>(1) any consensus which is better for a small startup office environment with less than 10 team members, and why?<p>(2) which do you prefer, and why?<p>Thanks!
======
minimaxir
This is somewhat off-topic, but...

Why do people keep camel-casing Dropbox?

~~~
hoag
huh?

------
hoag
Upvote for Google Drive

------
hoag
Upvote for DropBox

